# HLCD Install Advice



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone put hlcd in a 99-00 chevy truck? if so got pix?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

pretty sure there have been a few. I would think that you would have plenty room to install them, as long as there is no fresh air fans in the way.


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah, i have the fans in the way and the only solutions i have are #1 put them in the dash..... really time consuming, #2 use different driver...... which i really dont wanna do


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

how much are they on the way? if you use the mini bodies you only need about 2-3" depth for 90% of the horn. if you can move them to the edges and put the motor in the kicks, they might fit. I had a similar problem with my escape.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

It can be done with MH horns but the passenger side requires some extra attention to the air box and fan cover.

I don't remember which drivers you have but the MH horn needs to be of the CD1e variety like I currently sell where the motor wraps back around.

Eric


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Eric Stevens said:


> It can be done with MH horns but the passenger side requires some extra attention to the air box and fan cover.
> 
> I don't remember which drivers you have but the MH horn needs to be of the CD1e variety like I currently sell where the motor wraps back around.
> 
> Eric


i have all ur driver.... even fiberglass full bodies..... it looks as though cutting into the kicksand notching the air box and fan cover and "modding" under the driver side to level underneath my dash is the only way for me to go


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

sh.moto.2 said:


> i have all ur driver.... even fiberglass full bodies..... it looks as though cutting into the kicksand notching the air box and fan cover and "modding" under the driver side to level underneath my dash is the only way for me to go


Yep that is the way to go. Don't go any wider than you have to, a wide vehicle like a Fs truck doesn't work as well with horns as far left and right as possible. Only go as wide as necessary on the passenger side and then match that on the drivers side.

Eric


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

my goal is to have it extremely loud without a dozen speakers and to have the truck still b e able to perform as a reall work truck.... horns.... door enclosures.... sub in the console and a carputer, i have to maximize interior space.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I read that as "extremely loud *with* a dozen speakers". 

I was about to put my palm on my face. I'm glad I re-read it!


----------

